# 

## Borduje

,    
  "" .

----------


## Karen

> ,    
>   "" .

   ? ֳ ?

----------


## RAMM

> ? ֳ ?

  ! )

----------


## Karen

> ! )

     ""  "" ?  ?

----------


## RAMM

> ""  "" ?

        .

----------


## Borduje

!

----------

> 

    ...

----------


## Karen

> ...

      ,      .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,  -    ))

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,  -    ))

       .       ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,       ))

----------


## Tail

?!

----------


## Karen

> ?!

    ... 
    ?

----------


## Borduje

prise.pdf

----------


## Borduje

.   , !!!

----------

()  18.00,  .  ,   .  ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ()  18.00,  .  ,   .  ,  .

  .     .      .

----------

-     ,  ,      .      ,      ,        ,           .    ,      ,       ,            .

----------


## Sky

.      ,       (, )?   -   ?       HACCP ?

----------


## Karen

> HACCP ?

     ,  ,     ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,   .   Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point.    ,    . 
ϳ,     HACCP        .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,   .   Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point.    ,    . 
> ϳ,     HACCP        .

      ,        ?   

> Karen,   .

       .     .

----------


## 23q

,  ))

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,    - .   "",        ""    (     ),  (,   ), ,    ..   ,        ISO 22 000.

----------


## Karen

> ,  ))

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,      "  ".

----------


## Borduje

.    ,     .

----------


## Sky

> ,     .

      ?  ,        ?  '    ,   .

----------


## Borduje

'   . ³    1    ' .    ,   .

----------


## Karen

> ' .

         '  ?

----------


## fabulist

,  1   .  ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ,  1   .  ,  .

         ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*, , ,  .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*, , ,  .

   !!!

----------


## Sky

'   10-15      .
*Borduje*,      ?  *Karen*,     -        ---- -  (, , , ,   .              ),     (, ),    , , , .

----------


## alexx76

....      ??

----------

*alexx76*,     .  ...     (   )   ,  .
, "   "...

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,     .  ...     (   )   ,  .
> , "   "...

       ))..      .

----------


## Sky

*alexx76*, ,     ,    ? http://inter.ua/ru/video/program/zk/...rna_pechinkova

----------


## Karen

> *alexx76*, ,     ,    ? http://inter.ua/ru/video/program/zk/...rna_pechinkova

  ˳   -...

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*, ,     ,    ? http://inter.ua/ru/video/program/zk/...rna_pechinkova

     ..     ))

----------


## Sky

*alexx76*,     )

----------


## Karen

> .

   .....

----------


## Sky

> 

             ( ).

----------


## alexx76

*Sky*,     ..  .(   )        -))

----------


## Karen

> ( ).

  .....

----------


## alexx76

)))      )))).  .   ))

----------


## Karen

> )))      )))).  .   ))

   䳺  !!!

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,     ? *alexx76*,    ""  "   "   .   

> .

    .    .

----------


## alexx76

> *Karen*,     ? *alexx76*,    ""  "   "   .

           .       ))).. )).          )))..          .   ..       .     !!

----------


## Sky

'      . ҳ .

----------


## Karen

> Karen,     ?

     .      .    .     .

----------


## Sky

""   ,     ,         .  ,        ,    .      ',    .     ,   ' .   

> .

    ,     . 
..     -  , ,      - ,   -    . ,  .          .

----------


## Karen

> 

     .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,    -    .

----------


## Borduje

.     .

----------

> ,

      ,    
      ,

----------


## Karen

> ,    
>       ,

  
        ,  '    .   , ** ?

----------

...  **:     
    ()   06.08.15     ()
              ,      .
      ,  .         .
          .      ,       .   ,     .
   ,           ,      ()   06.08.15     ().
          .     ,    .    ,    ,   25            5-.        ,    21,9 ,  ,    .
           ,        ,  ,        ,    .
   ,        .
  07.08.15   . ,     3-    ,    20     .  3- -   Ⓙ    . .        .         ,     .     ,     .        .         .     10   1 . .         ,   ,       ,     .
     ,    ,      ,   .
³           .  ,      .       ,       2-22-13.
 ,      , .         .
            ,      .
     .  .       ,    .
          07     .
³   , ,   , , ,   .

----------


## Borduje

> '   10-15      .
> *Borduje*,      ?  *Karen*,     -        ---- -  (, , , ,   .              ),     (, ),    , , , .

   -  , .    ',

----------


## fabulist

> -  , .    ',

  ? ,     , : "  - ".

----------


## Sky

*Borduje*,  ,   -    .     ,       1 ,    2-.  , ,  -, , '    ,  ,    ?           ,    -    .

----------


## Karen

**:    Sky,      .  !

----------


## Borduje

;         ,    ,     (,  , ).       .         . 
     .  -

----------


## Sky

*Borduje*, .   ,   -  .  ,   -   .      ,     ,    .
..  ,     .  ,  ,    , ,   . 
...    쳺,   - ,   ,  쳺    ?
 irbis-nbuv.gov.ua/cgi-bin/irbis_nbuv/cgiirbis_64.exe?C21COM=2&I21DBN=UJRN&P21DBN=UJRN&I  MAGE_FILE_DOWNLOAD=1&Image_file_name=PDF/Piapk_2013_3_5.pdf

----------

... .         .  ,       .   ,      .     : "   .        "  ".   ,     .    ,      . !

----------


## Lusin



----------

> 

  ,    ))      "  "

----------


## Lusin

> ,    ))      "  "

   .   ))

----------

...         ))
P.S.     .    .  ,      ...

----------

"

----------

.

----------

